# Help! My FreeBSD Cann't Boot To Login.



## uuwww (Mar 20, 2010)

*Problem:*

*1. Boot FreeBSD Default:*


```
.... 
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0s1a 
Loading configuration files. 
kernel dumps on /dev/mfid0s1b 
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart. 
swapon: adding /dev/mfid0s1b as swap device 
Starting file system checks: 
/dev/mfid0s1a: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS 
/dev/mfid0s1a: clean, 60400 free (488 frags, 7494 blocks, 0.2% fragmentation) 
/dev/mfid0s1e: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING 
/dev/mfid0s1f: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING 
/dev/mfid0s1d: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING 
/dev/mfid0s1g: DEFER FOR BACKGROUND CHECKING 
/dev/mfid0s1h: PARTIALLY TRUNCATED INODE I=5746730 
/dev/mfid0s1h: UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. 
THE FOLLOWING FILE SYSTEM HAD UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: 
     ufs: /dev/mfid0s1h (/db) 
Automatic file system check failed; help! 
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)! 
Mar 20 20:56:01 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode 
Enter root password, or ^D to go multi-user 
Password:
```

at "Password:" I cann't input password, the keyboard cann't input, but Caps Lock and Num Lock LED are active


```
[B]From [/B]
Loading configuration files.
...
...
[B]To[/B]
Password:

Characters are all gray, is not active
```


According to the above tips, i boot freebsd in single user mode

*2.Boot FreeBSD in single user mode*

```
.... 
bce0: link state changed to DOWN 
bce1: link state changed to DOWN 
acd0: DVDROM <HL> at ata0-master UDMA33 
mfid0: <MFI> on mfi0 
mfid0: 278784MB (570949632 sectors) RAID volume "R5_HS1" is optimal 
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched! 
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mfid0s1a 
Enter root password, or ^D to go multi-user 
Password:
```



```
Enter root password, or ^D to go multi-user 
Password: 

Characters are all gray, is not active
```

Can not enter password, no login, how can I do? HELPï¼ï¼ï¼


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't know how experianced you are with FreeBSD, but you won't see characters or even stars when you enter password (this is for security)

If you really can't login, you can use livefs cd or dvd (or maybe even usb), to boot, and run fixit mode.

From there you can fix almost everything.....
Depending what is broken, it may be easier to simply reinstall.
Just backup your data from fixit cd, before you reinstall anything
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## uuwww (Mar 20, 2010)

I enter the correct password, the system no response.
I am a beginner
use livefs cd or dvd (or maybe even usb), to boot, and run fixit mode
how can i do?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 20, 2010)

insert the freebsd livefs cd in cdrom, reboot 
find/select fixit mode....


----------

